# Hudson Valley Wine Club Meeting



## skyrat (Aug 22, 2013)

Hudson Valley Wine & Homebrewers club is having a meeting on September 8th. Location : Benmarl Winery in Marlboro NY.

Start time will be 1:30PM. Please come earlier if you plan on doing a tasting with the good folks from Benmarl.

This will be our 4th meeting. Even If you have not been to a previous meeting please don't let this stop you. We have had good ideas,
conversations and good wine to share and it is very informal. Just good folks, good food, good wine..

We encourage bringing a bottle of your homemade wine or a snack to share but it is not neccessary.


Looking Forward to seeing some familiar faces and hope to see some new ones as well......


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 23, 2013)

Count me in Brother! I'm bringing my All In One wine Pump for a demo on Racking and bottling.


----------



## skyrat (Aug 26, 2016)

Hudson Valley Wine & Homebrewers club has been going strong for several years now but we are always looking to add new members. 

We have our meetings at Benmarl winery (Marlboro NY) about every three months or so to discuss our wine making and share / exchange a bottle or three. If Interested. Drop me a text (845-546-0234) and I will text or call you back.

If you like, I will add you to our contact list for the next scheduled meeting.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Aug 27, 2016)

I would go, but I will be traveling that day.


----------



## geek (Aug 27, 2016)

Benmarl is a nice winery with a spectacular view of the Hudson valley.
I went there to one of your meetings when Tom was a member on this forum (I miss him..!!), nice group of folks...


----------

